# A day in the life of an Equine Major



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

As some of you know i attend the University Of Findlay for Western Riding and Equine Business Management. Iv decided to post on here my notes i take during our school Demos, Lessons, Lectures, etc..Currently i am taking a judging class taught by Steven Brown (an NRHA and AQHA approved judge for over 20 years, and a very well known cutting/ ranch horse trainer) and i usually fill up a good 4 pages of notes every class. 

We also have to take notes on Demos about hip movement, shoulder control, counter cantering, proper riding techniques, etc. Which is taught by Mark Smith, (Nationally known Paint horse trainer, trained the winningest Pinto horse ever "Zips Sacred Slipper") Cindy Morehead, (Has coached many people to national and world titles) and Clark Bradley (AQHA hall-of-fame, AQHA judge for over 30 years one of the most respected horsemen in the industry, 2001 professional horsemen of the year, has been the president of NRHA as well as AQHA). 

I would love to share with all of you what im learning! Aswell as typing out my notes will help me "study" I will post pictures, videos, aswell as my notes. Which my notes will be posted on a separate website which i will offer the link to with each post considering how much room itll take up. I have also taken an equine science class which if anyone is interested in i could post those aswell. Hope you enjoy!

1-26-2011
We all had a demo today givin to us by Rick Weaver who is a NRHA futurity winner, has trained many top pleasure horses and was past president of NRHA. It was pretty interesting, he talked really fast and it was kinda hard to understand his "lingo". I took some notes and here they are =] Enjoy Notes - Life of Tara


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I like this! 

Right now I'm in the college selection process. My criteria are: Must have riding associated with the school, and must have Animal Science/Equine Science/Equine Studies. Of course, Findlay is on my list. It'll be interesting to read what you learn. You're a freshman right? I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes i am a freshman =] Im glad i could help!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*1-27-11 Judging*

In judging class we actually got to evaluate some horses =] One horse we looked at had one of the worst leg de-formalities you will literally ever see.
First id like to show you my showmanship horse Meco (Me-ko) i have to teach him showmanship by the end of the semester for a little girl. He is adorable 
























He is a champ =]

Anyways back to judging here are some of the horses we looked at.
*Slim*









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









-Good Shoulder
-Little bit of an Ewe Neck
*Throws him a little off balance
-Longer Back
-Front Legs
*Splay footed 
*Little Knock Kneed
-Hind End
*Sickle Hocked

Here is the horse with the major deviation i have a video of him walking away from me aswell.

























We believe he was born with this. My friend is riding him this semester and he has alot of trouble with balance. He trips alot and just the other day he took a tumble. Here is the video of him walking, notice how he moves on it and lands on his hoof aswell as the bulge of tendon along the side of his fetlock.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I just thought you would be interested to know that I visited Findlay today and absolutely LOVED it! I'm probably going to apply there...I see why you enjoy it so much.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Great! I might have seen you walkin around the barns! I was there from 11am till about 5


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd love to read more on your notes and school!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes i know i have been getting behind! I have alot of big papers to do plus mid terms are coming up. This next post will be a big one thats for sure!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Great! I might have seen you walkin around the barns! I was there from 11am till about 5


I was at the English barn around 12:00 I think. Wearing an ENORMOUS red coat cause it was so windy... On the way to Otterbein (I was visiting there too. Didn't like it as much.) we saw a car go skidding off the icy road. :shock:
Anyway, I'd still love to see your notes! They're so interesting.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh im at the western barn so i wouldnt have seen you. But im glad you enjoy Findlay =D


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi guys, its been a while since iv posted an entry in my journal and im sorry. Midterms are coming up along with family issues its been rough. But i got alot of notes for you to read so enjoy!


2-24-11
I now ride an 8 year old ex reining horse who was trained an shown in the NRHA furturity (im pulling a blank moment on how to spell that) by Clark Bradley named Some Lark It Hott a.k.a Dexter =] We are working on trail, square circles, and neck reining. I have been having alot of trouble with square circles and moving hips with Dex.(this is last week) I knew it was something that _I_ was doing wrong so i asked one of my professors Jake for help. That day that i asked for one on one help i had received a text from my mom telling me that she found another tumor and she thinks its cancer. I was so frustrated with everything and my moms situation included i broke down infront of Jake and he was really supportive and helpful. All the professors have been amazingly supportive of me and my family situation. They offer help to me in every way they can. But anyways.. Jake got on Dex and showed me what i was doing. When i ride i try so hard to sit upright and keep my legs under me that i tense up and end up leaning forward. Which causes me to be less effective when i cue him to do something. When i ride Dex i usually have to use _alot_ of spur, but Jake explained that if i just relaxed and sat back more on my pockets that it would be alot easier for me to move him forward. So he got off and i hopped back on, ofcourse he was right once i sat back and used my spurs correctly he moved his hip over with barely any leg. 
So today again we were working on square circles and i feel like im getting the hang of it. Clark suggested i ride with my left hand, it might add more feel with the reins. I tried that for a while, it was amazing the difference it made. Now my issue is i lean like im riding a motorcycle when i take a turn :lol:. Once Clark pointed it out it got better. 
We have a trail test tomorrow its, a gate, trotting whiskers, loping a pole and counting strides 3-2-1 over it, a turn around box, a bridge and a back up shoot. Dex knows what hes doing more then i do, our biggest issue is going slow, he wants to zoom threw everything. Wish us luck!

Notes.
Click here
Click here too


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome! And Good Luck!

What does a tail block mean?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

When a person paralyzes the dock of the horses tail. Either by injecting pure grain alcohol into it, or cutting the tendon that runs down it. So it doesnt move during a class. Cutting the tendon is permanent but the alcohol wares off eventually.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ouch! Thats really bad!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

2-28-11

Midterms week! Ugh! Im currently sitting in computer science lecture obviously not paying attention :wink: . I have 2 big computer projects due by midnight tonight -_- Im sure ill be up really late tonight, thats what i get for procrastinating. 

Mom's birthday is coming up soon! March 8th, thank god ill be on spring break then. I ordered her presents last night. I got her a knock off Pandora bracelet that looks similar to  THIS . I wish i could have actually gotten her the one in the link, but it was 3grand! Way way too much. Pappajoe (dad) got her a Kindle, she loves to read especially during her cemo sessions, this way she will have lots of books available to her right there. Its been a pretty pricey birthday but you never know when it will be her last. They are upping her hormone drugs to see what that does. Im worried that the doctors have no idea what they are doing. Its like trail and error and it really worries me. The doctors are not as aggressive as i thought they would be. I mean they flat out told us that the cancer has spread threw her body. Its almost like they are only doing as much as they have to in order to keep her happy and thinking they are trying to fight it, even tho they know she wont survive it. Im also worried that she will refuse treatment eventually. When we told her that the tumor was confirmed as cancer she broke down and kept saying "i dont wanna go threw this again". I dont know what to think to be honest, my gut is telling me that the doctors really have no idea how serious her cancer is and they are slowly finding out. The original idea was her cancer was not aggressive and they had it under control (not spreading and tumor stopped growing). But now 2 DAYS after her cemo port gets taken out. A golf ball sized tumor pops up in her armpit. Which they said confirmed their worst fears that it has spread threw her body and they clearly cannot control it. Her kind of cancer is rare and its just like aimlessly shooting in the dark hoping to hit something. This sucks.

Our trail test was canceled last friday, we had a snow day! Which i was pretty bummed to be honest. I clipped and banded Dex for nothin (hes a very difficult horse to clip and band). But its alright i suppose more experience. I work for one of the riding professors (Mark Smith) i work his 2year old pleasure prospect in showmanship. This last week has been so busy i only got to work him twice! I felt like such a un-reliable employee, but i explained my situation and i think he understands. Im pretty excited to get to ride today, the more im at Findlay the more i enjoy riding everyday. 

My birthday is also coming up soon (March 22nd!) i will be 20! I feel like there should be another number between 19 and 20. Its so surreal to me, i remember thinking when i was little that i will never grow up and everyone was always kidding about getting older. Me and my best friend at Findlay (Nora who happens to have the same birthday as me) are going to our best friend / Nora's ex (still love eachother blahblahblah) house who lives in PA (Zane). His parents love us and want to throw us a huge bonfire with over 50 people. I cannot wait! We are thinking about going the 19th and 20th. 

I hate leaving findlay for more then a day tho. I hate not getting my stalls cleaned and not riding my horse. I feel like such a bad mamma. Also its hard to find people who are willing to do your stalls and get your horse out. Even if you offer them money. 

I gotta write a speech this week, a persuasive speech. I think im gunna write it on Horse Slaughter and why i think it should be legal in America again. I just got done with a 8 page paper over The International Horse Meat Industry and why America is so against it, how its unconstitutional, the benefits of the opening up our doors to horse meat, etc etc. If anyone would like to read it just let me know i would be willing to post it!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your mom! I'll pray for her <3

And hope you have a great B-Day! I love reading your posts!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks! I just got back from the barn actually. There is major flooding around Findlay and they literally forced us to go home. I was going to stay and help feed but they pretty much shoved me out of the door. The water around here is rising 10in per hour


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Holy cow! That is a lot! Is it in the barn or just near it?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

3-9-2011

Well im on spring break now, currently sitting on the couch watching "Spirit" great movie =] We had our trail and showmanship finals. I got a 94% on my showmanship and a 88% on my trail (the mistakes made were because of me). We get new horse assignments when i go back. Im kinda excited but im going to miss Dexter, he reminded me of my first pony Thunder alot. We are going to work on trailer loading, ground driving, and turn arounds. 

We were told by the doctor that mom has a year to two years left to live if she is lucky. Pappajoe said that mom didnt want to hear it and is acting like she doesnt know. Which i guess if i was dying i wouldnt want to know when i was going to die either. Me and pappajoe talked a while about what we are going to do when she passed away. In the case of her passing while i was in college i asked him if he wold move to findlay. He agreed! =] My pappajoe is 61 this year and is more then able to retire whenever he wants. We would have to finished re-doing the house and such but he is more then willing to move out there. Which would be awesome! He could come watch me ride and show, he could help out at the barn too! When he were talking about it he looked at me and said "I wouldnt want to get in the way of you finding a potential husband" i responded "Any potential husband of mine will be more then happy to have you around". 
Bottom line is when mom passes my dad will have no one, his best friend is moving to PA. And pappajoe is slowly pulling away from the 4h club due to drama and having to take care of mom. I would be tickled pink if he moved to Findlay with me, i will not be able to live with myself knowing that he was here alone. Idk we will see what happens

This Friday i am going to Sugar Creek Ohio for the livestock slaughter auction. I used to go all the time but within the past year i havent had the time. Im going down with Pappajoe, i will take pictures and share with all of you.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Spirit is a good movie! One of my favorites!  Good marks! Congrats!

I'll pray for good times and health for you and your mom <3
Hopefully your Papajoe will move to findley woth you! That would be fun! And I guess it might get a little akward if you did bring a boy home  

I would love to see pictures! only if they aren't of anything dead...

Good luck with the new horses and spring break! I have mine in a few days!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

3-21-11

Tomorrow is my birthday! 20 years old! Me and my best friend Nora (who shares the same birthday as me) went to PA to have a party at our friend Zane's house. It was alot of fun we had a huge bonfire with a whole lot of people. It got kinda crazy, boys started driving and swimming across Zane's creek. I only knew about 4 people there out of about 40 or 50 people. But it was fun anyways, Nora and I had the boys we like drive out there so that made it even better! =]

We got new horse assignments and i got a little bay horsemanship horse named Gimmie The Good News (a.k.a Walter) hes adorable! We already had 2 riding tests. Square circles and neck reining. I dont know what it is but i always get really nervous before tests and i fall apart. We were doing great in warmup and when it came down to the actual test i just forgot how to ride a horse. I was holding Walter's shoulder up too much attempting to keep him from ducking in (square circles test). But my reins were uneven and i _knew_ they were uneven yet i didnt even fix it, i dont know why i didnt fix it. Anyways Walter took off and was shouldering towards a group of horses that was standing watching us test. I took 2 hands and did 2 counter bending circles. After that it was pretty good. We broke a bunch of times because he kept trying to shut down on me, apparently i was doing something to cause him to do that. Our neck reining was kinda sketchy, i had to cross over his neck a few times. He kept trying to wonder over to the horses that were standing around. I got an 89% on both my test, which i thought was pretty generous considering the mistakes i made.

I have to give a speech here in about an hour and im so nervous! I hate public speaking under pressure. Im much better if i dont have to prepare for it, if i think about it too much i just panic and mess up. The first speech i gave was about diesel engines and it was a total mess! I was shaking and stuttering, and i kept messing up my words and fixing my words and the longer i was up there the more i paniced. It just snowballed. I hope i can relax and just chill this time. This speech is a persuasive speech on why horse slaughter should be legalized in america. This time i have a power point with dramatic pictures. Wish me luck!

I have decided to go home for the summer. Since mom doesnt have that much time left and she cant help pappajoe with the house i figured id go home and helpout as much as i can. Plus it would save us money, if i stayed and worked in Findlay rent would be 250 a month. Plus i am getting a new truck this summer from down south and blahblahblah. Its just easier if i went home. I can find a part time job to save up for next year. 

I know in my last post i promised pictures and stories from Sugarcreek and i promise i will get those up along with my notes from judging. I have been so busy lately with school i havent had any time. As i type im in computer lecture class. After class im either doing homework, eating, or sleeping. College is nothing like highschool, you dont have time for anything.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy almost birthday! The bonfire sounded fun, And boys! LOL 
Don't worry about messing up, you think you did worse than you actually did, if that makes sense. Just try to stay as calm as you can. I'm sure other people in your class feel they didn't do a very good job either. Glad you are going home for summer! It will make your family really happy to see you! 

I am going to get a job this summer too, to save up for college. I hate that it is soo darn expensive! And Whenever you get the time to update or post pics, Don't worry about that! Is it that much different than high school? Now I'm worried! LOL


----------



## TrinaLaine (Jan 21, 2010)

First off, I'd like to tell you that I'll be praying for your mom. 
I loved reading your notes! Findlay is my dream college and I am really hoping to go for Western Riding as well once I graduate High School (and maybe a minor in psychology). Right now I'm working on persuading my mom to get me riding lessons from one of her horse friends since I have very little experience riding =/ But I'm convinced that this is what I want to do with my life, so I'm doing everything I can to prepare. Thank you so much for proving the notes to read!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

4-5-11

I have to be the worst journal writer ever. I have no time for this right now. Finals are in 2 weeks, my assigned horse is still Walter  he is a champ i adore him. He is really heavy on the bit, stiff at the poll,needs work with keeping his shoulders up, needs work with movin hips, and needs to drive more with his hind end. Last night i used a twisted wire gag on him last night, we worked on bending, counter bending, counter cantering, side passing, 2 tracking, and driving forward. I can tell people have let him get away with being lazy. More often then not he loses his forward motion and starts 4 beating. The exercises i was doing last night seemed to make improvements, by the end of our session he was lifting his front end more, staying off the bit more, as well as giving his chin more. Tonight we are going to put a pro roller in his mouth and work on trail and some more suppling exercises. I was given another horse to exercise named CC, i havent had the time to work with her yet but im excited to see what i need to do. Since i have been working showmanship with my instructors horse (Charlie), i have neglected my actual graded showmanship horse (Meco). Its about to bite me in the butt, i have a showmanship test Friday and i havent touched him in 2 weeks! :?

In judging we are studying reining, horsemanship, showmanship, and HUS. We learned how to judge a reining pattern, kudos to NRHA judges that is one tough job! You have to be extremely dedicated and passionate about what you do for that job. I never knew so many things went into it. We had a reining penalty test last week that im pretty sure i bombed :-| I didnt study...at all. 

In the riding portion of the barn class last week we did ground driving, which driving is something i am very good at considering i have drove for over 5 years. Walter and I did pretty well, we had a test on friday that i thought i did better then they graded me. I find they grade me pretty hard, i wasnt directly behind him on the rail and they took off 5 points, i was off center slightly between one of the cones and they took off 4 points. Other people's horses freaked out, went the other way, lost steering, etc and they got a better grade then me. Im not sure if its because they expect alot out of me or what. Im going to try my hardest to get you guys my notes. I forgot my notebook at the barn hence why im not giving you the notes right now. 



I want to tell you about this girl at the barn, lets call her Stacey. Coming into Findlay i thought she was a very nice girl, she is from PA and she told us stories of training horses back home and blahblahblah which is all good and fun. The problem occured when her stories started to get a little outrageous. Last semester she told a majority of us that she was person friends with Stacey Westfall and she "made" her saddle for her. She also told us that Clinton Anderson offered her a full paid internship under him but she rejected it because she wants to make her own name and not be under someone elses shadow. My friend Jeremy questioned her saying that about CA, she came up with the excuse that he is a jerk and though she had only met him once and talked to him for about 5 minutes, she refused to work for someone who was so mean to other people. :roll:

She brought this little 14.2hh bay mare to Findlay with her, she was a cute mare but ugly as sin as far as a show horse. Short necked, steep shoulder, ugly hip, post legged, long backed, hay belly, ugly mover. Total trail horse material. She told us that she did NBHA with her (barrels) which is all good and fun butttt someone offered her 24,000 for the mare but Stacey declined because her mare was worth alot more then that! She tried to teach this thing reining and oh my lord i felt so bad for it. Stacey would try to do sliding stops without sliders, she would run her full speed into the wall, or run her full speed and stop hard in the middle of the arena. Stacey also joined our stock horse team with her mare and decided she wanted to do some cow work. She was chasing a cow down the rail and the cow turned, she tried to turn her mare wayyy too fast and she lost her footing and fell on Stacey. Her spur went right into the mare's side and bent the spur! When they both got up there was blood everywhere but all Stacey was talking about is "her poor spur" she didnt even pay attention to the fact that her mare was seriously wounded! For days after words her spur being bent is all she talked about. She didnt even doctor her horse's wound, we had to tell the barn manager and she made Stacey dress her wound. Not to mention how she rides the poor thing. Its spur,pull,spur,pull,spurspurspur,yankyankyank, and she complains that the mare doesnt go forward! WELL DUH!!! She traps the horse with her hands and just spurs the crap out of it, it has nowhere to go!. Its literally gotten to the point of Stacey will be beating the crap out of this mares side with her spurs and the horse's ears are pinned and it just stands there over brideled chomping on the bit ****ed off. If i were that mare i wouldnt move either :roll: 

Then she started telling people she was going to drop out of Findlay, i had dinner with her one night and she told me that the reason she was dropping out was financial. But, later on that week she announced to our class that she had exactly 345 horses back home that she needs to train, and she owes it to her clients to go back home. Only to actually find out that the reason she was going to drop out last semester was because of a controlling boyfriend back home. 

This semester her stories have only gotten better and better. She came back with a broken arm, she told some people that it was caused by ramming a snowmobile into a tree at 60 mpg. She told me and a few other people it was because she got bucked off, but the best story of it all she told the riding professor i work for that she was sitting on her couch and it just broke, like BAM! broke out of nowhere.....right. She wouldnt clean stalls, sweep, grain, hay, or do any of the other chores around the barn claiming she couldnt put strain on her arm. Yet she was riding ripping the crap out of horse's mouthes with her broken arm. Now that she went home for spring break and came back with her arm magically all better now. 

She had been applying for an internship with a top reining trainer in texas. She sent him a riding video and everything bragging about how she is going to be famous after this summer. When it came down to the day she was supposed to hear if she got the job or not, we asked her about it she wouldnt say a word :lol: Her excuse a few days after? She wants to go home and make a name for herself, oh she got the job but she decided against it because she would be more sucessful on her own. Now she is cleaning stalls for one of the riding instructors and likes to brag about it every chance she gets, like its something special. Sure its cool your making money on the side but no one is jealous that you clean 5 more stalls every day. She has no friends at the barn because of all the lies she has told everyone. She is a really nice girl, but she even puts on a very obvious fake southern accent and makes a point to say "ya'll" whenever possible. Yet when she is in class on campus, she has no accent what so ever. 

I cant stand the girl, i avoid talking to her at all costs. I honestly have no idea how to handle her. She follows me and my friend Julie around everywhere because Julie is the only one who actually responds to her. We were talking about the road to the horse the other day and Stacey decided to chime in on her own opinion of CA and PP it took every ounce of me not to flip out of her. I practically ran away from her so i didnt say anything i would regret. She is the most close minded, hard handed, annoying, girl i have ever met. I hate to say it but i seriously hope she drops out and tries to "make a name for herself." She has done everything, seen everything. For example we were in equine science class one day and the prof asked has anyone ever seen what vets do to horse's eyes when they put them under sedation. Stacey raised her hand (ofcourse) but the prof called on her asking what the vet did. The look on Staceys face was a deer in headlights :shock::shock: it was hilarious! This is literally what she said "Well ummm he ummm, i know with my mare he uhhh....he did something to the eyes i know that....it was weird...ummm.....i cant really remember...he like...ummm" then the prof moved on to someone else who had their hand raise. Really?! Like seriously?! Ugh she gets on my last nerve! Ok rant over, kudos to anyone who reads it :wink:

*Update on my mom*
Her doctors sent her to Ohio University to undergo a series of studies. They feel radiation is a last option and it might actually cure her. They are running out of time and it has a small percentage chance of working. But if she goes threw with it it most likely will paralyze the left side of her body. We will know by friday what the University thinks she should do.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

.Delete.!!! Why didn't you study!?  And LOL on the girl! I would just roar everytime I saw her! Prayers for you mom A (praying hands)


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im not the most studious person out there :lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahahaha! I don't blame ya!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

4-20-2011
Finals are this week, they are going pretty well. I have been so busy and have barely had time to post this. Its currently 11 at night and i have to get up for a 6am class. I have my last riding final tomorrow. They set up our finals like a horse show, with an outside judge and everything. It gets pretty competitive. Here are my notes up to date, i have more 3 more blog entires starting with the one in the link im putting on this post. Enjoy Click here


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Why can't you praise your horse?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not totally sure but your not allowed to touch your horse or saddle at all but only during a pattern
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. Seems like you are doing really well. Congrats on your grades so far. the reason why the professors may be harder on you is because they see you have a lot of potential and want you to bring it out.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

4-21-2011
Just got done with my horsemanship final. We did pretty well i feel, we didnt place because our manuvers were not as crisp, clean, whatever whatever. But we did the pattern well enough to get a 94% as a grade. Its such a relife that finals are over. I was so excited once i was done with my pattern. I love this place but im more then ready to go home.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

94! That is great! Congratulation!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

4-26-2011
Sitting in english class right now listening to students giving presentations. This week we have our judging final at the barn thursday. I gotta study study study. We have 2 halter classes, 1 pleasure class, and 4 reining classes to judge. Ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Fun!! You better study!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

4-27-11

The hardest thing about college is going to classes you could give 2 flips about. In my 8am 2 hour computer lecture i have 2 exams that i thought were next week. Turns out they were this week. I already missed the first one. Im most certainly failing this class. -headdesk-


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

What do you have to do in computer class?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

4-28-11

Judging final today! We have to judge 3 halter classes, 1 western pleasure class, and 4 reining classes. All live. Im kinda nervous. Wish me luck!

As i mentioned before the girl at the barn Stacy who likes to lie came up with another thrilling story.

She told us that her mare kicked threw metal siding. She showed us a picture of a pretty well skinned pastern. Which was whatever, not hard to believe. But then she started saying that she cut the tendon that runs down the front of the leg in half. Which is a pretty big injury, she told us that she most likely would never be sound again. Again, believable. But the other day she told us that despite the fact that her mare severed her tendon completely she was not lame and Stacy can still ride her. OAUHFAT09Q3U0394AISFOIAHF08AHDHFOIAHFOIH LIAR! I cant stand her, most people i can just ignore and laugh at. But i seriously cannot handle being around her and listening to her.


----------



## jess522 (Feb 19, 2011)

I will be attending University of Findlay this fall for the English Equestrian program. =]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

That's great! I hope you enjoy it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! A severed tendon... And not even lame? Wow.. she must have a majikal unicorn!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

5-16-2011

Its been a while since my last post. I haven been home for about 2 weeks now. I have to admit its pretty depressing. The reality of all my animals are gone hits me pretty hard when i am home. I have not ridden for about 3 weeks and i miss it so much. My neighbors have horses and they mentioned to my dad that they want my help with their 3 year old. I hope that works out. Iv been looking for a job but these days its like finding a needle in a haystack. Considering im only home for 2 months its even trickier. Iv been keeping myself busy by helping my dad remodel our house and getting our trailer ready to go on the market. 

My mom hasnt gotten any better or any worse. She is now going to a new doctor at the Ireland Cancer Center at a University Hospital. This doctor thinks they found a cure, which is great but also makes me nervous. Because if this "cure" fails i fear my mother will loose hope and give up. Its a new experimental type of radiation where they are able to target one certain area in her body using 2 lasers, much like how they can create images in a glass cube. They have to narrow down the cancer to one location before she is able to have this treatment. She recently underwent surgery to get some of the tumor out (the one in her chest wall). They only got a percentage of it out, they had to leave the rest that is attached to vital organs. They pulled 15 lymphnodes out of her arm aswell, 13 of them tested positive for cancer. So that threw a curve ball to the procedure. We will find out soon if she is still qualified for it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

No riding for 3 weeks sucks! Hopefully the 3 year old will work out for you!

Lotsa prayers for your mom <3


----------

